# - The great list of "****fire" Flashlights!



## DenBarrettSAR (Apr 18, 2015)

- This topic was started in other places, and with the research of many flashlight enthusiasts a list of "Brand names" that were created by many Chinese sellers and manufacturers who seem to have tried to cash-in on the success of the Surefire brand name and gain sales by creating a name to try to sound "similar".

Here is what we found of the long list of Whatever-fire names put on flashlights & batteries from sellers/manufacturers, etc. 
- If there is any we missed or somone know of other names of the ***fire moniker, reply with the names of lights (and a link to them) you seen, and i will add them to the growing list below:


Alonefire
Angelfire
Ankafire
Aurorafire
Beamfire
Bearfire
Bestfire
Blackfire
Boltfire
BurFire
Cachefire
Crazyfire
Creefire
Dragonfire
E Fire
Extrafire
Eyefire
Fandyfire
Foxfire
frostfire
Godfire
Godfire
Goldfire
Haofire
Holefire
Holyfire
Hotfire
Ifire
Jetfire
Kinfire
Kingfire
Lanfire
Letterfire
Lingsfire
Longfire
Lovefire
Lustefire
Lustfire
Marsfire
Meifire
Microfire
Mingfire
Moonfire
Nightfire
Nitefire
Onefire
Polyfire
Prairiefire
Raidfire
Richfire
SacredFire
Shinefire
Sitrafire
Singfire
Skyfire
SLtrafire
SmartFire
Specialfire
Spicerfire
Spiderfire
Spitfire
Spiritfire
Sptanfire
Starfire
Strongfire
sunfire
Superfire
Supfire
Suterfire
Tangsfire
Thorfire
Tltrafire
Topfire
Trustfire
Turefire
Uinfire
Ultrafire
Uniquefire
Uranusfire
Venusfire
Vulcanfire
Warfarefire
warfire
Windfire
Winsfire
X-fire
zephyrfire
zfire
zoofire



** The “other similar names of shame” to add to the list: 

- Uitraflrc
- UltroFite
- UltaOK
- UltraOK
- Ultrafiro
- FireScarlet
- Firekylin
- Firegod


----------



## dgbrookman (Apr 18, 2015)

I thought some of these were jokes but sure enough a web search shows there's such a thing as a Warfarefire flashlight. Even if it's real, it's still funny.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

Letterfire? The light you use while destroying evidence documents at midnight?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 30, 2015)

^^ the favorite flashlight of many politicians under investigation.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 30, 2015)

No SureFeugo?


----------



## dc38 (Aug 30, 2015)

Segurofuego


----------



## dc38 (Aug 30, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ the favorite flashlight of many politicians under investigation.




Contrary to popular belief, mugen does not necessarily mean "infinite". It means "limitless"


----------



## dc38 (Aug 31, 2015)

Also, zoofire


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 6, 2015)

Sitrafire is another


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Sep 6, 2015)

Bigburly912 said:


> Sitrafire is another



Added


----------



## Swedpat (Sep 18, 2015)

Interesting list. But I would say it's kinda disgraceful to place Surefire in the list among these crap lights...
Apart from that Surefire doesn't belong to budget lights.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Sep 18, 2015)

very true, as most all of these super-budget names were created to cash in on the Surefire name.


----------



## Str8stroke (Sep 19, 2015)

*HeroFire*

Link to video evidence @ 11 seconds in  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuzX6pfSxkw

*MagicFire*

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ire-40W-HID-4000-Lumen-4x18650-HID-Flashlight


----------



## CL97405 (Nov 4, 2015)

This thread is gold. Ought to be sticky for sheer amusement value. As a n00b, I was wondering what "****fire" meant, and wondered if maybe it was fashionable to take a poke at Surefire, perhaps for that company's pricing. Now I know.


----------



## Saiga (Nov 9, 2015)

How have they missed all these easy one's? I whipped off these off the top of my head: (alphabetically, for your convenience )..... Atom-fire, Back-fire, Cold-fire, Doom-fire, Eterni-fire, Flash-fire, God-fire, Hell-fire, Kill-fire, Luma-fire, Mega-fire, Nuke-fire, Opti-fire, Perpetual-fire, Quali-fire (ooh, good one! get it?), Razor-fire, Slam-fire, Tire-fire (another funny one!), Uni-fire (ha!), Victory-fire........you get the idea,LOL .


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 15, 2015)

dc38 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, mugen does not necessarily mean "infinite". It means "limitless"



What's the difference?...at least in your mind.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Nov 16, 2015)

Is there a brand sold by liars called Pantsonfire? :twothumbs


----------



## el soluna (Dec 21, 2015)

Believe it or not Supfire is an amazingly recognized brand in China and it bears a same Chinese name (shenhuo) with Surefire. Crazy stuff here.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 21, 2015)

You know, I was just sitting here thinking. Since they make Surefire clones in China, we should probably include "Surefire"? I know, confusing right!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Dec 21, 2015)

Str8stroke said:


> You know, I was just sitting here thinking. Since they make Surefire clones in China, we should probably include "Surefire"? I know, confusing right!



I did have Surefire listed too, but a member got upset so i removed t.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 21, 2015)

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I did have Surefire listed too, but a member got upset so i removed t.



Well I think it belongs with proper exclamation. :thinking:



markr6 said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## michaelcogburn.c (Dec 27, 2015)

That list is huge. Glad to know about these flashlights, will check out the best one before purchasing a light for my bike.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Dec 29, 2015)

markr6 said:


>




Hahahaha! Classic! :twothumbs


----------



## zam2015 (Jan 1, 2016)

They seem to have missed both clone and fake-fire


----------



## f4rrest (Jan 6, 2016)

You'reFire


----------



## nikon (Jan 14, 2016)

There's also a Sacred Fire. Google it for lots of links.

Oops, you already have that one.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 18, 2016)

5 mega fire.

Kinda unofficial name for my pending 3P light. 
A bored out 3P size body from 5 Mega and some genuine SureFire parts at each end.

Not a budget light by most terms. But a lot less than those ones at the auction site that look like they got tossed off a mountain side going for $399+...


----------



## Impossible lumens (Mar 14, 2016)

No Brightfire?!? Talking serious head turner.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Mar 14, 2016)

About 7 minutes ago I spent $70. on a Thorfire S70 and it didn't even occur to me as humorous.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Mar 14, 2016)

Impossible lumens said:


> About 7 minutes ago I spent $70. on a Thorfire S70 and it didn't even occur to me as humorous.



because $70 for a S70 with a XHP70?  the S70 is a nice (and powerful) light. Beasty XHP70


----------



## The Miller (May 8, 2016)

Promethfire
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Prom...Outdoor-Light-By-18650-26650/32648853183.html


----------



## Dave Dunn (May 17, 2016)

QuickFire? 30 seconds of enthusiastic brightness then falls asleep?


----------



## vadimax (May 17, 2016)

dc38 said:


> Also, zoofire



Zoofire -- when lonely sheep makes someone hot, eh?


----------

